# visa and short term living requirements



## Lion12

I am planning on moving to Germany for about 8 months around the Munich area. Almost all of my expenses will be covered including housing. My girlfriend is going to try to come with me for most of that time. What are the steps she must go through to be able to do this and is it possible for her to get a work permit during this time? Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Take a look at the German consulate pages on visas: German Missions in the United States - Visa

Apparently it is possible for her to go to Germany and then apply for a residence and work permit once she is there. Finding a job may be another matter, but it will be considerably easier if she speaks German.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lion12

With a normal passport you can stay up to three months, correct? After that allotted time, how long must a person be out of Germany before they can reenter for another three months?


----------

